# 1st Annual M.S. Team Spearing Contest Rules and Sign-Up Official Thread!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

*1st Annual Michigan Sportsman Spearing Contest Rules and Sign-Up Thread*

Note: This is a "bragging rights" contest, just the same as the Deer and turkey team competitions. Random prizes, if available, will be distributed.

Sign Up will run from Nov 21st 2012 until Midnight on December 15th 2012 

*Sign Up:*
-Provide Screen Name and real first name. 
-Approximate number of spearing sits per season
-Area of the State speared

Teams will be divided by region and spearer frequency. Team sizes will be determined by number of members signed up. You must be a current MS member to be placed on a team. After sign-up closing and team determination, teams will be responsible for naming themselves, and opening and maintaining their own thread.

*Scoring:*
-Only Northern Pike speared in Michigan waters will be scored in this contest
-Scoring will be length based using MDNR Master Angler measurement guidlines: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/PR8008_master_angler_fillable_307598_7.pdf
-The top 3 fish lengths from each team will be used to determine total team length, measured to the nearest 1/8".
-Only legally speared fish will be counted in the contest. The use of "cheater" hooks on decoys or treble hooked live decoys shall be prohibited.
-Fish must be speared by a registered team member to count.
-Entries from all legal waters (public and private) will be accepted.
-Each individual team member may only contribute 1 fish towards their team limit of 3. However, individuals my upgrade their entries unlimited times.
-A clear picture of the entire fish with a measuring tape next to it, and a close up of the claimed length must be posted in the contest scoring thread (to be created). A spear must be present in at least one of the pictures. A 3" deduction per fish will be given for not having a spear in a photo.

This team contest will run from Jan 1 2013, until Midnight March 3, 2013. Fish must be speared within these dates to count for this contest.
[/COLOR] 
Feel free to direct any questions towards me via PM.

Good luck and let the games begin!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Firefighter (Jason)

20+ spearing sits per season

SE MI


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr. Botek (Dean)

15+ sits per year

Mid Michigan 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Bloodtrail aka Jason

12+ 

Mainly SE Mi, but do travel throught the NLP a few times a season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Davi5982. (Brad) 

10+

Mid Michigan US-10 to m-55

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Blittle913.....Brian
20+ sits
M20 and north

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Well it looks like we'll at least have a 5 man team lol..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Yoopernut(Pat)
1st yr spearing (20+sits or more)
NE Michigan M-55 north and Tawas Bay


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

At least 2 teams so far.

Come on guys, forget deer hunting! Time to get ready for some pike hunting!


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

williambeaver (Bill)
25+ sits
Drummond Island (home turf) & West/central lower peninsula


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Maddiedog

20 plus sits

Genesee and Oakland county

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

Pinksteel, Nick
35+
Muskegon


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Is this contest open to newbs?

This will be my first season spearing and I have no experience.

I'm willing to play but I would understand if people don't want an inexperienced newb on their team.


----------



## mtrop (Dec 30, 2010)

mtrop /mark
20 times average
saginaw bay if theres ice


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah crayfish u should probably not join cause nothing hurts a sport more than new people trying join in 

If you don't mind the drive I got 2 set ups I put out each year with spears and decoy included.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Is this contest open to newbs?
> 
> This will be my first season spearing and I have no experience.
> 
> I'm willing to play but I would understand if people don't want an inexperienced newb on their team.


 
Absolutely open to new spearers! That's why I wanted to know approximate # of sits. Experienced guys tend to go more, and I will distribute the experienced guys and new guys accordingly. 

Sign up!!!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Is this contest open to newbs?
> 
> This will be my first season spearing and I have no experience.
> 
> I'm willing to play but I would understand if people don't want an inexperienced newb on their team.


This is only gonna be my 3rd season spearing...did it a couple of times when I was a kid but that was it.

Not sure were your at but your more than welcome to come share a shack with me anytime!! I'm in Ortonville rite were Oakland, Genessee and Lapeer counties all come together. Shoot me a PM or give me a call 248 613 0839.

Once you do it you'll wonder why in the hell it took so long to have that much fun!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

This will be my second year and I signed up. Sure the veterans know a little more but, luck is always part of the factor. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

Roger
SE MI
3-10 sits per year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Absolutely open to new spearers! That's why I wanted to know approximate # of sits. Experienced guys tend to go more, and I will distribute the experienced guys and new guys accordingly.
> 
> Sign up!!!


Count me in, then.

Crayfish Trapper (Rich)

I should be good for 12+ sits (if we get ice this year.)

West Michigan (Kent + Newaygo counties mostly)


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

spankin eyes 2 said:


> spankineyes mike 20 plus oakland county.


Didn't know you were a ************* too! We will have to hook up. I go to southern Genesee co.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Sign me up
fishineveryminuteofit Derek (the newb)
This will be first yr, I expect 5-10 sits
West Mi, north of GR


----------



## Unbroken73 (Sep 14, 2011)

Unbroken73, Pete
Newbie darkhouse sitter, probably 5-10 sits per season
West Michigan (Grand Rapids area)


----------



## swamp buck (Jul 23, 2006)

Swamp buck (Aaron)
25+
Crawford county


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

27 sign-ups so far.

Need at least 3 more.

The more the merrier! Spread the word. Let's keep the tradition alive!


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Upnorth365 (Randy)

10 + sits

Ogemaw,Gladwin,Roscommon











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Only need two more...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

BFTrout said:


> I might as well play too.
> 
> BFTrout (Dean)
> 40 ish sits per year.
> Central U.P.


You can't be on a team I have seen your fish. Unless of course were on same team. Lol.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

too bad. i was hoping to be the silent ringer. 
now that it's out, i'll probably have the worst season of my life.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Back to the top.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

2-3 times a week once we get some ice, I guess I can load a spear up since we've got a couple just sitting in the garage.

Genesee & Livingston Counties


----------



## Unbroken73 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump to keep on the front page.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Jon St.Croix
10 to 40 sits per season
Mid and Northern Michigan


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Mvillecowboy
10+sits
Genesee &Oakland co

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NBROUGH450 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nbrough450 nick
10 + sits
Genesee and oakland co.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Awix (Nov 6, 2010)

Awix (Al)
First year spearing
Oakland County


----------



## Kyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Kyo (Kyle)
20+ sits per year
SE MI


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Haha wow its weird to be back to the icefishing threads!!! 

ericzerka24 (eric)

way too much

Mid Michigan


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Mule Skinner (Tom)

Ice fish/spear lakes in Washtenaw , Lenawee & Jackson Counties. Been spearing since I was in high school and I'll be 43 this month. Missed a few season when I was away in the Military and years with warm weather/poor ice like last year so I'd say with work and family I'm good for 10 plus sits this winter.

I spear out of a portable shanty and like to stay mobile hitting several different lakes. Also am almost always by myself and have room for one more.


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr.jig (Rob)
12 sits
northern lower


----------



## DH510 (Nov 4, 2010)

DH510 (Dan)
Newbie 10+ sits
Ottawa county bayous


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

38 guys so far. More than I thought. Awesome!

Sign-up closes Midnight Saturday.

Looks like we'll have at least 8 teams of 5, so we'll have some good smack talk!


I'm thinking 100" will put a team in contention for the top. If a team breaks 120" (3 fish avg. 40"), I'll be absolutely amazed.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

johnd
10 plus sits
Ottawa, Muskegon counties


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

What do you guys think about adding a fourth fish to the total? I was thinking a fish speared by a kid. I myself don't have kids but it might help introduce some youth into this great sport. I think the kid should be 15 or younger and the team member must be present when the fish is speared. Also has to be in the picture. Just a thought. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr.jig said:


> What do you guys think about adding a fourth fish to the total? I was thinking a fish speared by a kid. I myself don't have kids but it might help introduce some youth into this great sport. I think the kid should be 15 or younger and the team member must be present when the fish is speared. Also has to be in the picture. Just a thought.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Excellent idea, but many of us don't have children. I thought about having any fish speared by a youth to have a size premium, but things would just get complicated. Rules will remain as posted for this season.

Teams will be made up of 5 members.

Signup closes @ midnight. We need 1 more...


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> *Excellent idea, but many of us don't have children.* I thought about having any fish speared by a youth to have a size premium, but things would just get complicated. Rules will remain as posted for this season.
> 
> Teams will be made up of 5 members.
> 
> Signup closes @ midnight. We need 1 more...


I'm willing to share a few of mine..... For the sake of the tournement ofcourse.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Come on guys, just one more signup ( for 40 total) and I'll close it and make teams... tell a friend!


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

Sign me up... internet access has been limited lately... if you've still got the spot, i'd like to join in!

chrisjan or chris
chrisjan_81
10 + sits
Ionia, Barry, Kent, Montcalm counties.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

And there we are, now just wondering what poor saps wind up with me on their team.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

davi5982 said:


> And there we are, now just wondering what poor saps wind up with me on their team.


Not it!! :lol:


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet! You made it in Chrisjan! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Someone that was signed up was bad and is now banned, so we need another participant.

Someone fill it!!!


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in 
GOTONE- Kris
5+
Oakland county 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitetailhunter87 (Karl)
30+ sits 
Saginaw Bay , LSC , Black Lake


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i didnt think id be here enough to get on this, but i will be..flockshot. adam..10+ sits...im in. oakland,genessee counties...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Teams have been posted in the Darkhouse Forum.


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Dang if an opening comes up keep me in mind.


----------

